# Curve Diameter



## SoCalStu (Dec 27, 2007)

As a newby, can you tell me what the different diameter of curves are for R1, R2,...etc.? Thank you.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

LGB R1 is about 4' in diameter(11000 series).

LGB R2 is about 5' in diameter (15000 series).

LGB R3 is a shade under 8' in diamter (16000 series)


LGB R5 is about 17' in diameter (18000 series).

Aristo "wide radius" is about 10' in diameter.

Chuck N


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

These are the exact dimensions for LGB track:


----------



## SoCalStu (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you, gentlemen!


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, your converter looks great! Does it run on Linux?


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Just to make things interesting, Aristo (and Piko?) makes 6.5 diameter curves as well.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

barnmichael - Converter runs on Win 95 thru Win 7.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Also, there is Train-Li with R2 at approx. 6 foot diameter (900mm) . and R3 at about 8 foot diameter (1200mm). 

Remember that track is really measured in metric lengths and 300 mm is just shy of 1 foot. 

1200mm is around 4 foot , but really measures about 47 1/4 inches.


----------

